# Iwata: Open Letter to 3DS Owners



## Snailface (Aug 2, 2011)

Here is Nintendo president Satoru Iwata's translated mea culpa to early adopters of Nintendo's 3DS system:

    To Those Customers Who Bought A Nintendo 3DS Before The Price Change

Greetings, everyone. This is Satoru Iwata from Nintendo.

Thank you very much for purchasing a Nintendo 3DS.

We have just announced a price drop for the Nintendo 3DS system effective on August 11 [August 12 in North America].

In the past, there have been price drops for video game systems some time after their release in order to broaden the user base further. However, never before has Nintendo chosen to issue such a dramatic price drop less than 6 months after a system release.

We are all too keenly aware that those of you who supported us by purchasing the 3DS in the beginning may feel betrayed and criticize this decision.

This unprecedented timing for a price cut is because the situation has changed greatly since we originally launched the 3DS. We decided it was necessary to take this drastic step in order to ensure that large numbers of users will continue to enjoy the 3DS in the future.

If the software creators and those on the retail side are not confident that the Nintendo 3DS is a worthy successor to the DS and will achieve a similarly broad (user) base, it will be impossible for the 3DS to gain popularity, acquire a wide range of software, and eventually create the product cycle necessary for everyone to be satisfied with the system.

Those customers who purchased the 3DS at the very beginning are extremely important to us. We know that there is nothing we can do to completely make up for the feeling that you are being punished for buying the system early. Still, we would like to offer the following as a sign of our appreciation to you.

[3DS Ambassador program details]
http://www.joystiq.com/2011/07/28/current-...for-free-games/

We feel a strong responsibility to develop the 3DS as a platform -- to ensure that, in the end, everyone is satisfied; we will make every effort to do so.

Additionally, we know everyone is waiting for* Super Mario 3D Land and Mario Kart 7. They are scheduled for release in November and December, respectively,* so we ask for your patience until then.

Thank you again, and we look forward to your continued support.[/p]
Source

I thought it was nice of him to address us directly about the 3DS pricing situation and to narrow the release dates of Mario 3D and Mario Kart 7. Maybe Iwata's former life as a game programmer is what makes him such a down-to-earth and sensible executive.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Aug 2, 2011)

That are almost the same words of NoE.


----------



## Slyakin (Aug 2, 2011)

Huh. More reason for people to flame him. He's gonna need a bullet proof car soon.

And did he link to a Joystiq article? Or was that just added in?


----------



## Snailface (Aug 2, 2011)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> Huh. More reason for people to flame him. He's gonna need a bullet proof car soon.
> 
> And did he link to a Joystiq article? *Or was that just added in?*


Added in just in case anybody's been living under a rock.


----------



## Issac (Aug 2, 2011)

Slyakin: What's new about this one that's going to make people hate him (more)?
To me it just sounds like the texts available on the hompages, but worded differently.


----------



## Slyakin (Aug 2, 2011)

Issac said:
			
		

> Slyakin: What's new about this one that's going to make people hate him (more)?
> To me it just sounds like the texts available on the hompages, but worded differently.


My point exactly. People are gonna start saying "OH HEY HE COPIED AND PASTED THIS ISN'T IWATA FUCK YOU IWATA" or something along that caliber.

I've lost faith in humanity after seeing some parts of GBATemp.


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 2, 2011)

He shouldn't have written this letter. He's the president of the company, the 3DS is HIS buisness and he adjusts the price as he wants, the audience should nod in appreciation and shut up.


----------



## Snailface (Aug 2, 2011)

Issac said:
			
		

> Slyakin:* What's new about this one that's going to make people hate him (more)?*
> To me it just sounds like the texts available on the hompages, but worded differently.


I find it hard to hate an executive who cuts his pay 50% when his company is suffering. 

Plus I like his Iwata Talks interviews; he seems interesting, open-minded, and funny.


----------



## Slyakin (Aug 2, 2011)

Snailface said:
			
		

> *I find it hard to hate an executive who cuts his pay 50% when his company is suffering. *


And then people get into the argument that Iwata is some attention-whore for doing it. I really, really just wish that these people were more open.


----------



## naruses (Aug 2, 2011)

It would have better if they used any other name that DS on it's title. Everyone thinks this is just a new DS, just 3D.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Aug 2, 2011)

Snailface said:
			
		

> I thought it was nice of him to address us directly about the 3DS pricing situation and to narrow the release dates of Mario 3D and Mario Kart 7. Maybe Iwata's former life as a game programmer is what makes him such a down-to-earth and sensible executive.


The man saved EarthBound. Of course he is!

On topic, my birthdays in November!

So many damn releases...


----------



## Snailface (Aug 2, 2011)

naruses said:
			
		

> It would have better if they used any other name that DS on it's title. *Everyone thinks this is just a new DS, just 3D.*


Agreed, and now Nintendo appears poised to make the same mistake with WiiU. Again, it just Wii with a U just like 3DS is DS with a 3 added on. Both of these new systems even look similar to their predecessors.

At this rate, Iwata will have to cute his pay to 10% if his company continues too make these mistakes.


----------



## Shoat (Aug 2, 2011)

Snailface said:
			
		

> naruses said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




How is that different from:

Nintendo Entertainment System -> Super Nintendo Entertainment System
Gameboy -> Gameboy Advance
Xbox -> Xbox 360 (Also both look very similar)
Playstation -> Playstation 2 -> Playstation 3 (Second and third also look very similar)



Giving the new consoles names that are very similar to their predecessors is the *normal procedure* and has been for a really long time. And so has making them look similar to their predecessor.
Thus I don't understand why you would point *that* out as the "big problem" that the 3DS and the WiiU have.

Take the name of the predecessor and add something ("3", "U", "360", "Super" "Advance") or change some part of the predecessor's name (Playstation "2" -> Playstation "3").
That's how all developers have always done it, with only very very few exceptions ("Sega Saturn" -> "Dreamcast" is one example).


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 2, 2011)

naruses said:
			
		

> It would have better if they used any other name that DS on it's title. *Retards think this is just a new DS, just 3D.*



Fixed that for you.

If an everyday Joe can't see a difference between a typical DS game he's been seeing in commercials for the past 6 or so years and the latest MGS or Resident Evil on the 3DS, then I'm sorry, but he doesn't deserve to purchase the console anyways. I'm pretty sure he needs to have post-it's on the celling to remind him about breathing when he wakes up.

EDIT: ^ That guy. Shoat nailed it.


----------



## Snailface (Aug 3, 2011)

Shoat said:
			
		

> Snailface said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The DS and Wii (especially Wii) were far more successful than their much differently named predecessors which is why some believe that taking another 180 degree turn in naming conventions is what Nintendo should be doing. Read "Blue Ocean" strategy.


----------



## Shabutie78 (Aug 3, 2011)

naruses said:
			
		

> It would have better if they used any other name that DS on it's title. Everyone thinks this is just a new DS, just 3D.


i don't think that what makes people think it's just a 3D DS.
i think it's the dated hardware, the way it seems directed at children, the shitty graphics, mario, and the gimmicky software.
oh and the tiny screens.


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 3, 2011)

Snailface said:
			
		

> The DS and Wii (especially Wii) were far more successful than their much differently named predecessors which is why some believe that taking another 180 degree turn in naming conventions is what Nintendo should be doing. Read "Blue Ocean" strategy.



Sure. That's why Nintendo 64 was such a huge commercial success.

Wait...


----------



## Nimbus (Aug 3, 2011)

Iwata is probably the only man I know in this sort of field who would go to this length.

Which actually shows that at least he cares about the fans.

Unrelated Note: No I lost my dark powers as of this post!


----------



## chris888222 (Aug 3, 2011)

Foxi4 said:
			
		

> naruses said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, but one of my friends is a retard who says '3DS - oh, DS capable of producing 3D' and not successor.

3DS just doesn't really make it sound like a successor to some and they will only know 3DS is the DS line successor via other means. Yeah, other consoles sound very similar too: NES, SNES; PS2, PS3 etc. But 'super' Nintendo entertainment system sounds new, an obvious word - super is there.. PS2 to 3, surely a successor to these 'retards'. 3DS? Well, many of us agree it's a DS successor but some just say DS + 3D just by the name (not including fanboys). Also thanks to Nintendo's outdated (or rather SHITTY ASS) system, people may think that it is just a mere improvement to the DS, with 3D graphics, as what the other posters have said.

But seriously though, some of my friends really couldn't tell 3DS = DS sucessor.


----------



## Snailface (Aug 3, 2011)

Foxi4 said:
			
		

> Snailface said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Super *Nintendo*
*Nintendo* 64

The two names aren't quite as different as they first seem. But the real reason Nintendo 64 was a failure is that the big N decided to stick with old ideas namely going with expensive ROM cartridges instead of CDs. Sticking with old ideas is the antithesis of "Blue Ocean" strategy and is why Nintendo got clobbered for the next 10 years.

Nintendo is holding onto old ideas again and people are worried about it.


----------



## chris888222 (Aug 3, 2011)

Snailface said:
			
		

> Nintendo is holding onto old ideas again and people are worried about it.


Well, that's why Nintendo decided to move on to a blu-ray like preperitory for the Wii U. Is it too late?

Come on, a quote from Stalin: we must catch up in 10 years or they will crush us. Best describes Nintendo's situation now.


----------



## Depravo (Aug 3, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> However, never before has Nintendo chosen to issue such a dramatic price drop less than 6 months after a system release.


I remember the price of the N64 dropping from £250 to £150 around six weeks after it was released (and two weeks after I bought the sodding thing).


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 3, 2011)

Snailface said:
			
		

> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nobody says Super Nintendo, every single person on the globe says SNES (Es-en-eee-es) on a daily basis. As far as the ROM cartridge argument, yes, that sucked.

Also - expansion ports on a controller are fun, but only when the controller actually has something to offer other than buttons. "Transfer Pak for Pokemon" = Good. "Additional RAM, RumblePak" = BAD. Those are supposed to be stock.


----------



## BinFairy (Aug 3, 2011)

Foxi4 said:
			
		

> Nobody says Super Nintendo, every single person on the globe says SNES (Es-en-eee-es) on a daily basis. As far as the ROM cartridge argument, yes, that sucked.
> 
> Also - expansion ports on a controller are fun, but only when the controller actually has something to offer other than buttons. "Transfer Pak for Pokemon" = Good. "Additional RAM, RumblePak" = BAD. Those are supposed to be stock.




I called it the SNES  (Snes, S-Nes, S-nes), not the S.N.E.S  

Back in the day rumble paks cost £15 / £20, I would rather them be additional costs to those who wanted them rather than lump the price up of EVERY controller sold


----------



## sergster1 (Aug 3, 2011)

Snailface said:
			
		

> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



IIRC The N64 was ORIGINALLY supposed to play disks. Then the part of the corporation that was making this happen broke off from nintendo and declared itself a new company... You may have heard of them. They are going by the name of Sony.

On another note... 300th POST!


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 3, 2011)

The way I remember it, Sony was developing a CD add-on for the SNES, not the N64 "drive".


----------



## sergster1 (Aug 3, 2011)

Foxi4 said:
			
		

> The way I remember it, Sony was developing a CD add-on for the SNES, not the N64 "drive".



It was a joint project between nintendo and sony and sony backed out of the deal and created the Playstation. The playstation was actually going to be able to play some SNES games but sony withdrew wanting to make their own console and perfect the CD based media they were working on with nintendo 

Im a freaking idiot... Nevermind.


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 3, 2011)

I'm not arguing about the fact that they didn't back out of dealings with Nintendo, I'm arguing about the timeline. It was the SNES when the deals were cut short, and SONY was a company back then already - they needn't declare themselves one. In fact, some of the SNES perhaptials were manufactured by Sony "the company", that's way before N64.

The PSX was realeased earlier then the N64 - the N64 was supposed to be its competitor.


----------



## sergster1 (Aug 3, 2011)

Foxi4 said:
			
		

> I'm not arguing about the fact that they didn't back out of dealings with Nintendo, I'm arguing about the timeline. It was the SNES when the deals were cut short, and SONY was a company back then already - they needn't declare themselves one. In fact, some of the SNES perhaptials were manufactured by Sony "the company", that's way before N64.
> 
> The PSX was realeased earlier then the N64 - the N64 was supposed to be its competitor.



Sorry about that... I just realized what i said >_>


----------



## Hanafuda (Aug 3, 2011)

Foxi4 said:
			
		

> Nobody says Super Nintendo, every single person on the globe says SNES (Es-en-eee-es) on a daily basis.




Actually, in Japan they say SuFami.


----------



## Shoat (Aug 3, 2011)

Shabutie78 said:
			
		

> the way it seems directed at children, the shitty graphics, mario, and the gimmicky software.
> oh and the tiny screens.
> 
> That looks too much like hating for the sake of hating.
> ...



Wrong.
The japanese people aside (it's named "super famicon" there and not "super nintendo"), there's probably a lot of places where that is not true.

_Everyone I have ever known IRL_ for example calls it "Super Nintendo" or just "Nintendo". No one actually uses the abbreviation "SNES".


Also, you have no idea how many other countrys there were where it wasn't even named the same or where it isn't even possible for the natives of that country to pronounce "super nintendo" or "snes", thus resulting in them just inventing a word to use for the console.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Aug 3, 2011)

lololol @ Iwata

First, he makes an unnecessary move really early on in the 3DS' life for one reason or another, rather then just waiting for the first year to pass by and see how things are doing. He then takes a 50% pay cut for some stupid reason. To me, that isn't him caring. I don't even know what it is. It wasn't necessary though, and I'm not going to congratulate him for doing it. The price cut time was not strategic in the least either. If they had waited until the holidays, it would have been long enough that they wouldn't have had to do anything extra.

Whoever is creating these marketing strategies should be shot before they run Nintendo into the ground.


----------



## MaximusDecemus (Aug 3, 2011)

On the topic of blue ocean strategy, you would have to wonder what is truly unique about the upcoming wii u. The controller interaction is something that will be replicated by the other game companies using smart phones. In particular, Microsoft are pushing for close integration between their lines of windows phone 7 and xbox 360 etc, and this will quickly overshadow the wii u. One of the key reasons for this being that many xbox owners will already have a smart phone in the coming years. The previous generation wii had the advantage of having the motion control market to itself for much longer because it required Sony and Microsoft to create and sell new technology. Nintendo are going to repeat their n64 mistake with the wii u, I'm afraid. Shame, as I love nintendo.


----------



## Shoat (Aug 3, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> He then takes a 50% pay cut for some stupid reason.





Just because you don't know how the japanese companies work doesn't mean everything that happens there happens "for some stupid reason".

Some decisions with the 3DS caused a large financial loss for nintendo.

Any american or european company would have gone wild, blamed it on one single person and then fired that one single person regardless of whether or not he had anything to do with what went wrong. That person gets scapegoated, loses his job and is completely screwed.

The japanese company decides to put a reasonable pay cut (50% for iwata, 30% for the rest of the team) on all of the people responsible to make up for what went wrong. The people who had their pay cut will probably still have enough to pay their bills. They will have to live without some of their luxuries but at least their lives aren't completely destroyed.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Aug 3, 2011)

Shoat said:
			
		

> Nathan Drake said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But what went wrong? They didn't even give the 3DS six months before having a massive freak out.

Nothing that happened was necessary at this point in time. They jumped the gun, and I refuse to congratulate anybody for doing so.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Aug 3, 2011)

Foxi4 said:
			
		

> Nobody says Super Nintendo, every single person on the globe says SNES (Es-en-eee-es) on a daily basis.


I wasn't aware you knew every single human being in existence.
And I say Super Nintendo, while I type SNES.
Plus, as someone mentionned, very few people pronounce it Es en eee es.


----------



## Shoat (Aug 3, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> Nothing that happened was necessary at this point in time. They jumped the gun, and I refuse to congratulate anybody for doing so.




This may sound harsh, but: You don't have the slightest clue about what's necessary and what's not necessary for a huge-as-fuck company who's inner workings you have *zero* insight to.



Unless you happen to have all the financial data of Nintendo, and are also a busy businessman busy doing busy business, you cannot possibly claim to make a better decision for the situation than the people who _are_.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Aug 3, 2011)

Shoat said:
			
		

> Nathan Drake said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I may not be within Nintendo, but it doesn't take an expert to see that Nintendo is freaking out because of the incredible backlash from hasty consumers that bought early. Because of this, they dropped the price early, won't shut up about their first party titles coming at the end of the year, and now Iwata is taking a pay cut all because they are trying too hard to cater to the consumer in every aspect. Maybe they should have, in a more business way, told the consumer to stop bitching, accept that not every console blasts off with the most incredible selection of first party content you could want at launch, and have held out until the holidays where a price cut would be expected. Previous 3DS owners would be angry, but they wouldn't have the right to be as angry with a cut in say, November instead of August.

Unless Nintendo is falling to pieces, I'm sure they could have waited a few more months to make their move. Hell, the holidays would already, inevitably boost sales to a degree that even with the price cut, Iwata and everybody else likely wouldn't have had to sacrifice jack. Of course, they jumped the gun with the release of the 3DS with a Spring release of all things, so I'm not surprised to see them rushing again.


----------



## Todderbert (Aug 3, 2011)

I took note of the fact Iwata cut his salary and other top execs did too, its a PR move in western eyes but Japanese culture may warrant this as a normal outcome based on their current state of affairs.  In the USA, greed rules.  The top brass love giving themselves bonuses and in turn issue huge layoffs all when their companies are being bailed out by the government because they are too big to fail, it shows just how effective lobbying congress can be.


----------



## Slyakin (Aug 3, 2011)

Even if they did jump the boat, this move early on will get them quite a few more consumers to buy their products, and this also gives devs more time to accept the 3DS again and start developing. The move wasn't really a "OH GOD" move, more like a "Well, we can either begin recovery now or later" move.


----------



## Densetsu (Aug 3, 2011)

Hmm, this open letter has been up for the past several days on the front page since the announcement to drop the price of the 3DS.  It's actually a translation of the Japanese announcement.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 3, 2011)

:'( waaaaaaah!! Iwata, you...


----------



## chris888222 (Aug 3, 2011)

Actually, I'm really glad there's this price cut. No idea why but just feel relieved


----------



## ninditsu (Aug 3, 2011)

Price cut good, friends may finally afford it and play with me.


----------



## Shabutie78 (Aug 3, 2011)

Shoat said:
			
		

> Shabutie78 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you don't need to get all defensive.

- i know you love your 3DS, as i'm sure i would love one if i was dumb enough to buy it at launch or even now.
both the 3DS and the DS are directed at children. i mean i'm not just copying what that sony pres said but any adult would/should be at least slightly embarrassed to whip out their bigass DS system (especially if it's a 3D one) and play some zelda or mario kart remake on it.

- i never said the graphics destroyed the system. or that they were the worst in the world, or that i think graphics are everything.
i said the graphics are shitty. they're using graphics that are supposedly equivalent to wii (which is equivalent to gamecube = 10+ years dated), except made even shittier by the lack of anti-aliasing.

- i fucking love mario. i play just about every one of them, despite the fact that they're OBVIOUSLY aimed at children. that doesn't mean older people can't like them. we all love pokemon right? black/white were the first ones to be aimed at older audiences but we love each one. your defense about gimmicky software is kinda invalid as well - i never said i hated it. but if that's all nintendo has to offer (and i'm talking about the really, REALLY gimmicky software), then this is no more than a 3D DS with a few new gimmicks. like i said, i don't really hate gimmicks all the time, lots of game feature them really well.

- the tiny screens, you think the only alternative is making the entire thing a screen? or make the entire thing larger so it isn't portable?
FANBOY DETECTED.
how about learn something from those smartphones or other handheld devices with actual nice-looking large, DSi XL-sized screens (at least) instead of lcd's that look like part of some toy. you say it's not big enough to boast larger screens? i say look at all the clunky plastic around the system that was put there to be sawed off to form the shape of the 3DS lite.

call me a retard. or call me logical. the 3DS = clunky, inconvenient, outdated hardware based on the underpowered piece of hardware that is the DS.

this price cut is good but i won't be picking one up until the second or third models are out.


----------



## jpxdude (Aug 3, 2011)

Shabutie78 said:
			
		

> Shoat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



For the most part, a lot of the things you've said ring true and are areas that Nintendo can improve on, but I think if they did go to that extreme of adopting much of what you said and got rid of the gimmicks, that wouldn't be Nintendo anymore. As Reggie once said, they are about Market disruption, and adapting existing/older technology to make something new, which shows in most of their games since the Gameboy, and the creative way that games are made to exploit the hardware as best possible.

I don't agree with your point about adults playing the DS/3DS in public and getting embarrassed. I live in London, and all I see every day on the trains during rush hour are adults going to work with either a paper, kindle, iPhone, iPod, iPad or Nintendo DS/3DS.


----------



## Shabutie78 (Aug 3, 2011)

jpxdude said:
			
		

> For the most part, a lot of the things you've said ring true and are areas that Nintendo can improve on, but I think if they did go to that extreme of adopting much of what you said and got rid of the gimmicks, that wouldn't be Nintendo anymore. As Reggie once said, they are about Market disruption, and adapting existing/older technology to make something new, which shows in most of their games since the Gameboy, and the creative way that games are made to exploit the hardware as best possible.
> 
> I don't agree with your point about adults playing the DS/3DS in public and getting embarrassed. I live in London, and all I see every day on the trains during rush hour are adults going to work with either a paper, kindle, iPhone, iPod, iPad or Nintendo DS/3DS.


welp, i never did say i think the gimmicks kill the system. or that they need to go. i like the gimmicks in some cases (3D pokedex, photo dojo on DSiware).
but when that's all they have to offer and aren't even capable of delivering it in a way seeable in 2011 (i'm sorry the 3D camera is just a piece of shit for something that came out in 2011), they need to up the ante and maybe use better hardware to allow better.
i lika da gimmicks.

i'll admit i was wrong about saying adults should be embarrassed. i'm sure that doesn't apply to everywhere in the world.


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 3, 2011)

I like how they communicate openly over their actions, not bullshiting customers so kudos to Ninty on this one and a first for a console launch


----------



## Shabutie78 (Aug 3, 2011)

koimayeul said:
			
		

> I like how they communicate openly over their actions, not bullshiting customers so kudos to Ninty on this one and a first for a console launch


+1
nintendo is great to their customers/fanbase.
wish we could say the same for microsoft and sony.
sony basically gave us all the runaround with the whole "no online for a month and we're not telling you why."


----------



## Evo.lve (Aug 3, 2011)

What I love about this, is that instead of saying some bullshit like a price cut because of "dire economic situations in the US" or whatever, they're actually saying, and admitting, "yes, we screwed up, we'll compensate you adequately (to anyone who thinks the ambassador program isn't adequate compensation, learn some appreciation for the classics and very well the foundations of the gaming industry)".

What I also love about this is that they're doing what a company/exec should, and that is be open with their loyal customers.


----------



## Ace (Aug 3, 2011)

While I find that most people respect Iwata for his salary cut and the price drop and more-than-adequate compensation, I try to look at the situation from a standpoint as if they were a bank. What Iwata really is doing then is just making sure we don't forget about Nintendo, because they know they're on the verge of a long-term failure, and try to make the most out of it. The only part that is different from a bank is that they don't give themselves any huge bonuses anymore, and they aren't massively firing employees like dickhead bank execs...


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Aug 3, 2011)

He didnt really add anything new to what we already knew..
Just saying, you guys are getting 20 games.


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 3, 2011)

Hanafuda said:
			
		

> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's because they don't have SNES'es, they have Super Famicoms.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Aug 3, 2011)

You cant change some people's thoughts but what i have seen is one of the best principles applied by a company.
Reggie at E3 never compared nintendo to ANY other organization. This man takes a pay cut and gives an assurance message to 3ds owners? just spectacular.


----------



## hunter291 (Aug 3, 2011)

Foxi4 said:
			
		

> Hanafuda said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



then don't say that everyone on the globe calls it snes. you know that japan is on the same globe as us, right ?


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 3, 2011)

hunter291 said:
			
		

> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's not the same console - SNES'es are called SNES'es, SuperFami's are called SuperFami's, how is that an alien concept to you? It's like arguing whether a baguette is bread or not.


----------



## Hanafuda (Aug 3, 2011)

Foxi4 said:
			
		

> hunter291 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




sophistry


----------



## chartube12 (Aug 4, 2011)

It was nintendo who left sony at the alter. nintendo than did the same thing to Philips. People were screaming for nintendo to go to hell when this happened.


----------



## Oveneise (Aug 4, 2011)

Iwata is the man! I mean what he did with Earthbound and all... Was just reading one of those interviews yesterday on EBC.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Aug 5, 2011)

chartube12 said:
			
		

> It was nintendo who left sony at the alter. nintendo than did the same thing to Philips. People were screaming for nintendo to go to hell when this happened.



Both Nintendo and Sony were at fault and greedy.

First, Nintendo came to Sony about an addon. Work was being done. The contract with Sony showed Sony getting all royalties and such from products made using the addon. Nintendo ripped the contract. After a rest period, they came together again, but this time, a new unit made by Sony would also accept SNES carts. The deal this time was that Nintendo wanted a rather large cut. Negotiations ended there.


----------



## Gahars (Aug 5, 2011)

Well, that was certainly nice of him.

It might be too little, too late, but hey, it's the thought that counts.


----------



## Slyakin (Aug 5, 2011)

Gahars said:
			
		

> Well, that was certainly nice of him.
> 
> It might be too little, too late, but hey, it's the thought that counts.


I wouldn't say too late; They've dropped the price before the holiday season, so that's good.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Aug 5, 2011)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> Gahars said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Although a price drop at the beginning of the holiday season would have been better.


----------



## Gahars (Aug 5, 2011)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> Gahars said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



While that may be true, it still has a somewhat dubious reputation to overcome. Also, the ingrained hatred of anything 3D a lot of people seem to have can't be helping. 

Basically, even with a lower price before the holiday season, it's going to take a lot for it to become the success Nintendo was hoping for.


----------

